# Tru-Grit Mini Custom - similar to Clusterfuzz jr.



## music6000 (May 1, 2021)

Mods - 8 Bit knob control
Internal Tone switch.
3 clipping options.
This was released before the Jr Version & is was modified from my Standard Build!
Built with my In House Eyelet Board Design!

This a really cool pedal! from 2017, Sounds Great !!!


----------



## cooder (May 1, 2021)

Very cool! Do you have the link to schematic or so that you used please?


----------



## music6000 (May 1, 2021)

cooder said:


> Very cool! Do you have the link to schematic or so that you used please?


This will get you there, the jr used a 8 bit Toggle , this is better , same as mine!
I used Red LED's instead of 4001's /2N7000's.








						Funcion F(x) Clusterfuzz Micro
					

Unverified




					dirtboxlayouts.blogspot.com


----------

